# visiting from Australia- NYC-9W-Nyack ride



## abc23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, I'm interested in doing a ride while visiting NYC and thought a route up westside Manhattan, over GW bridge and then up 9W to Nyack would be good.

I am an experienced road cyclist but a little tentative about riding an unfamiliar route (and on the other side of the road  )

So a few questions if anyone is around:
Is this a reasonably safe option for an out of towner?
Would there be any organised groups/shop rides that do such a ride that I could link up with?
Anything to watch out for with this ride?

Thanks


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a very popular route. You will see lots of other cyclists out. Make sure you obey traffic laws as cops in some of the towns will ticket cyclists. 

Stop in Pierremont on you way up,or back for some fabulous water views. It's a nice little town. Unfortunately the climb back up to 9w is pretty hard but you did say you were experienced. 
New York City has a number of bike clubs. The two biggest are the 5 Borough Bike Club and the New York Cycle Club. Maybe you can send them an email.


----------



## abc23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for that. I will send NYCC an email.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ABC23:
If its not to late to offer you another option other than subjecting yourself to road rage biking on route 9W would you consider a "rail trail" ride which is a paved trail, reasonable flat thru bucolic towns and backyards just north of city. 

I have the ride posted here on this site:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...k-brewster-ny-almost-century-ride-310909.html

or

MyRidePool: South County / North County Rail Trail from Bronx's Van Cortland Park to Brewster NY.Century


----------



## missmonk (Sep 5, 2013)

Oooh visiting from Australia huh? I was recently in the area, staying at The W Hotel NYC and was biking around town. It was a little scary with all of the traffic, but as they said, if you obey the laws its a really beautiful and exciting ride.


----------

